# Personal Loan with Bad Credit



## pspdude

Hey Guys,

I was wondering if there is an irish company that do loans for people with bad credit. I messed up when i was 18 and have 2 things on the credit bureau. A creditcard was revoked when i was 18 and was put onto the credit bureau when i was 21, im now 26. This is due to come off the icb in August but I had personal loan with BOI which 120 euro was never paid, i paid back over 2k but moved house and forgot about it, that is now 820 with interest thats been applied. I have agree to pay the 820 to BOI 200 per month and they have offer to remove any negative details about me on the ICB but that wont be till september.

Does anyone know where i could get a personal car loan in the mean time????


----------



## CCOVICH

You could try Blue Cube Loans, GE Money or your Credit Union.


----------



## pspdude

I tried blue cube loans before but they wont do one! not a cu member and i hear ge are very strict with lending


----------



## CCOVICH

GE operate a sliding scale with respect to interest and would be considered a 'sub prime' lender in most cases-if they are too 'strict' then I would advise you to wait until your record is clear.


----------



## thombom

Bit of advice if you have a credit union acc get a loan from them.All these companies like ge money and the blue company are set up so people wiht bad credit will go to them and the y will charge a way higher interest rate than th ebanks or the credit union.If you don't trust me compare them with ptsb and aib and you'll see i'm right.


----------



## CCOVICH

Of course they charge higher interest rates-they are lending to a higher risk customer.

The OP has stated they have no CU account/savings etc. so that option doesn't appear to be open to them.


----------

